# Here's the fish I got from the local breeder, they are AWESOME!



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

This guy had some amazing fish, He has friends in Thailand so he only breeds fish who are imported from there and they are pretty stunning. I came home with 3 girls, 2 boys and a sad wallet LOL I told myself NOOOOO boys, but I really couldn't pass these boy up, even with the big price tag. But I figure it's all worth it since I'm planning on breeding them.

A few weeks before a guy wanted to buy a bunch of his male Bettas but didn't want to pay for shipping so he drove all the way from Texas to pick them up, and drive back! And he bought 200 fish! That must of been so much work for the guy to drive with all those fish! LOL

Copper Dragon








Platinum Dragon








Blue dragon gas










here's the boys
Platinum dragon... fire? no idea what to call his fin colors lol


















I love this guy. He had went on a longish car ride and bit up his tail, I really hope he isn't a tail biter and it was just a stress thing.
Copper dragon
Natural light








With flash











And here's the guy I bought earlier this week from a aquarium store that the breeder displayed some Betta, he was like half the price and I can't figure out why lol he's so pretty.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, they all have amazing colors. how much were they? lol


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*steals the blue girl!*
so preeeeeeeetty


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I forgot to add that all the fish I bought are 5 months old, they're huge and he doesn't even feed his fry live food (He gives them infusio, hikari first bites, and one other thing that he gave me but it's downstairs) O.O 



Tisia said:


> wow, they all have amazing colors. how much were they? lol


The females were $20 each, one male was $40, and the other was $30. the blue dragon was only $15

And thanks XD He said when I breed them to call him up and he can give me more tips. 

I feel like I over paid, but he also gave me a ton of almond leaves and showed me his breeding set up, and also gave me some artisans betta fry food.



> Silverfang *steals the blue girl!*
> so preeeeeeeetty


XD Isn't she XD The breeder also had a pure blue dragon female, she was super pretty.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

wow wow wow I love the "platinum dragon fire?" especially! I would like to see more pics of the last one, very interesting coloring


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

copperarabian said:


>


....ooooooooooooooooo................


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Poor baby copper dragon, you should name him "Munchie"...  beautiful kiddos.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Poor baby copper dragon, you should name him "Munchie"...  beautiful kiddos.


Yeah poor dude, I hope his fins grow back really nice 



The Platinum male has a really weird tail fin shape, I think he may be a feather tail but he hasn't flared for me yet so I'm not sure.

I'll try to get better photo's of them sometime. And When I figure out where I'm going to put my females I'll take more photo's of them as well. When the guy told me they where 5 months olf I thought "oh perfect, I can put them with my NIB Betta Females" But when I came and saw them they were the biggest females I have ever seen.... so yeah, they would kill NIBs girl fish XD


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> The females were $20 each, one male was $40, and the other was $30. the blue dragon was only $15
> 
> And thanks XD He said when I breed them to call him up and he can give me more tips.
> 
> I feel like I over paid, but he also gave me a ton of almond leaves and showed me his breeding set up, and also gave me some artisans betta fry food.


well you could have paid that in just shipping if you bought them on AB, so maybe try and think of it that way, lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Tisia said:


> well you could have paid that in just shipping if you bought them on AB, so maybe try and think of it that way, lol



Yup, that's what I thought  And since the breeder only breeds fish from Thailand it's like I just paid the import fee LOL.

I still can't get over the fact he doesn't use live food O.O and his Bettas where huge for only 5 months. He's going to teach me how he breeds his fish and I'm going to try it his way the first time.


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

those are all SO beautiful!
i've never seen some of those colorings.
absolutely amazing! 

and I hope your copper dragon's fins heal up nicely


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

> iLovededYou
> those are all SO beautiful!
> i've never seen some of those colorings.
> absolutely amazing!
> and I hope your copper dragon's fins heal up nicely


Thanks  I hope so too.





I also got inspired and found names for these guys really quick 

the first guy is Ikran because his eyes are big like a birds and the way he cocked his head and looked down at my camera reminded me of the things in Avatar who are kinda like birds XD

The copper fire is Alucard(From the anime Hellsing ultimate) Because of his black tipped red fins, and how feisty he is.


Here's better pics

The platinum dude who I think is a little but of a feather tail. It's really hard to get him to flare XD
Sorry for this pic being over exposed a little, I wanted the red on his fins to come out.








He flared completely only once and I only captured the end of it, but nice shot of his tail, is this a feather tail?










And here's Alucard who is a OHM, I really _really_ hope he lets that gorgeous tail grow back in  ... oh poor thing, his tail really looks bad when he flares.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

They're all beautiful, I love the platinum girl especially


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> They're all beautiful, I love the platinum girl especially


She is really pretty, I just took more photos of the girls too since they've colored up. I decided to move my king Betta so all my girls could be in my 15g. I moved almost all my plants into it, and left a bunch of stuff on the surface so my smaller girls will always have an escape from the bigger girls, so far it's been really good. I think that since the bigger girls had been in a sorority that had only a few floating plants and lots of open space they are more mellow.

Here's the better photo's of them


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

sjones said:


> wow wow wow I love the "platinum dragon fire?" especially! I would like to see more pics of the last one, very interesting coloring


I'll take more photo's of him tomorrow for you


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

where in cali?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

hmboyz said:


> where in cali?


San Jose in NorCal, the breeder is in Morgan Hill, it's like a 15 minute drive from San Jose


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

One more picture,
I think it's awesome that Ikran has a black chin and belly. and his body color reminds me of a abalone shell because of the iridescence


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

They really do look good. I am not sure on tail type for Ikran... Kinda reminds me of a feather tail but it looks a little different- and doesn't look like a rose tail. But maybe it would just be called a feather tail? Not sure. Sorry. lol


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Gorgeous new fish! I can't wait til you spawn them. Do you know who youre planning on pairing up?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

*steals* this fish's colours r sweet!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

> CrowntailTwitchy57
> 
> *steals* this fish's colours r sweet!


XD Thanks!



BlueEyedBettaBoy said:


> Gorgeous new fish! I can't wait til you spawn them. Do you know who youre planning on pairing up?


I'm trying to spawn who I think will have the best fry so people will want them, I need to make sure the fry will have homes to go to. I'm either breeding Ikran or Alucard first because I think they will have the most interesting fry


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Since I don't really know what thype of tail ikran is I'm probably going with Alucard first with the coppery girl. Not positive yet though



I also plan to breed the copper fire with my black fire girl when she is bigger. She's been darkening up more lately and looks really nice. 
This is an older photo of her.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> San Jose in NorCal, the breeder is in Morgan Hill, it's like a 15 minute drive from San Jose


 cool. I use to lived there by moorpark and saratoga. that's good to know. i might stop by for a visit soon. How much does he sells his bettas?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

hmboyz said:


> cool. I use to lived there by moorpark and saratoga. that's good to know. i might stop by for a visit soon. How much does he sells his bettas?


They are around $30-$40 depending on who you want, and he females are $20, but when I bought 3 of his girls he said he plans to only sell like 1 or 2 more because he doesn't have very many left. He has like 40 males left. Since he's moving soon he's selling most of his fish because of space issues. 

I have to go back by his place sometime next week to give him the containers I used to bring the males home, I can ask if I can take some pictures of his other males and post them here for you to see if you want.

he had a couple feather tails, another blue dragon mustard gas, some really nice coppers, multicolor, I didn't look at all the males though after I picked my two because I new I wouldn't have the room lol.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I love blue gas, and the girl is amazing *swoon* if only transshippers weren't so mean to us Canadians


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

i like your potential breeding pair!


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> They are around $30-$40 depending on who you want, and he females are $20, but when I bought 3 of his girls he said he plans to only sell like 1 or 2 more because he doesn't have very many left. He has like 40 males left. Since he's moving soon he's selling most of his fish because of space issues.
> 
> I have to go back by his place sometime next week to give him the containers I used to bring the males home, I can ask if I can take some pictures of his other males and post them here for you to see if you want.
> 
> he had a couple feather tails, another blue dragon mustard gas, some really nice coppers, multicolor, I didn't look at all the males though after I picked my two because I new I wouldn't have the room lol.


sweet. do you remember if he has some black fires hm male available?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

hmboyz said:


> sweet. do you remember if he has some black fires hm male available?


Since I didn't see them all I wouldn't know for sure, When are you coming to the area? I can check next week to see if he has any.

I changed their names XD I just didn't know them well enough to name them lol


So now this guy is *Vesuvius* after the volcano that is now called Crater Lake









and I really felt his name should be changed to *Alucard* because he just looks like the type of Betta fish a insane sadistic vampire would want if he was forced to pick a Betta as a pet LOL

I don't think I'll breed him since he's a feather tail and I'm worried about deformities. but he's so gorgeous that maybe when I have more experience I might. I don't know if I could cull though, I'd feel pretty bad killing off all his baby's who can't swim because I was selfish and decided to breed him anyway


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry! Mt Mazama is Crater lake! Vesuvius is the volcano that destroyed Pompeii lol


----------

